# Snow on dish 1000.4..



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

I just late this summer received an upgrade to the 1000.4 (from the 1000.2) to use the eastern arc (due to tree growth)... I live in southwest Michigan and we just started getting a few snow showers (and a storm or two),,, it does not take much to cover my dish now. The previous dish appeared to be aimed lower so the build up was much less and I had no issues...

Anyone had any luck with a heater of accessory of any kind for such a large dish? A local tech mentioned to try and coat the dish with a spray on silicone. Not sure what to do but would love some recommendations…

Thanks all,


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish heaters work; sprays don't.

Google "hot shot dish heater".


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

IIP said:


> Dish heaters work; sprays don't.


Just how much snow do you get in the Bay area?

For me, spray on silicone has worked very well for the last 12 winters (and we get some fairly heavy snows here). I spray my dishes twice a year. The first time is about this time of year and then I spray them again in late February. Its the heavy wet snows in late winter that usually cause more signal loses than the dry snows of December and January. The second spraying has really helped eliminate that problem.

While you are doing that it is also a good idea to check your connectors. The installer should have used "moisture sealed" connectors but it is often a good idea to give the connectors some extra protection (especially at ground blocks and connections to switches).


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

My EA is like a snow cone right now and I still have signal... :lol:

If your worried about it silicone is cheaper and safer than a heater. Then again in the past I have used dish covers with good success. If you buy a cover for a 1000Plus it should fit. The reflector and mast length are very similar.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've cleaned my dishes 3 times in 24 hours. First time I had lost 129 completely, which doesn't take much more than a thick cloud anyway. Last two times were precautionary but there was snow building up on the dish. 

Normal snow is never a problem but we had a day of temps hovering around freezing and wet, wind-driven snow. That builds up a rough layer on the dish and it won't reflect the signal to the LNB. I've tried sprays but nothing seems to help with this kind of snow. Odd thing is my Dish 1000 is much more prone to problems than my original Dish 300 which I now use for 61.5. Fortunatley both dishes can be reached from the ground.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ice kills more than snow ... thick clouds (heavy thunderstorms) have blocked more signal to my dish than anything else (other than a squirrel who likes to sit on my LNB housing).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Ice kills more than snow ... thick clouds (heavy thunderstorms) have blocked more signal to my dish than anything else (other than a squirrel who likes to sit on my LNB housing).


Do you have a picture of that squirrel on the LNB housing?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No ... but I have a picture of something he left there (a corn cob).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> No ... but I have a picture of something he left there (a corn cob).


:lol:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Bill R said:


> Just how much snow do you get in the Bay area?


Not much, but half of my company is in Cleveland...


----------



## caseyrebel (Dec 2, 2008)

I posted this in another section,but use some vegatable oil for snow,It will not stick,unless its snowing hard and thn you wont have a signal anyways.Works here where I live south of ya about 700 miles and it can snow some here pretty deep occassionally,but it slides off with oil left behind.

There's some real slick none freezing spray type mechanic lube that works great for bitter cold areas and if I can remember the name I will post it.That stuff is slick and hards to wash off and wont freeze period regardless the temps below O!

Ever try a 34" super dish with a dish HD wide lnb with the arm attachment for a single lnb for the 129 sat?I have 3 of those and get a strong signal hard to knock out with heavy clouds,hard rain,heavy snow,snow covered,or the such.These work real nice when it comes that way and I havent experienced the snow part here like a few I know that have them in upper Ohio.Just a thought...

casey


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

What is this 'snow' of which you speak? :lol: 

With love,
Austin, TX


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The snow in Austin is metaphorical.


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

Had 3 inches of sleet here in Southeastern Wisconsin. Dish is caked with snow.

Picture is perfect.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It snowed when I lived near Wichita Falls, Texas. Got half an inch - schools closed and they used road graders (construction equipment) to plow it away.

Not quite the same handicaps in Indiana.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

James Long said:


> It snowed when I lived near Wichita Falls, Texas. Got half an inch - schools closed and they used road graders (construction equipment) to plow it away.
> 
> Not quite the same handicaps in Indiana.


People around here do not know how to drive in snow, that is why the schools close, on ocasion it can snow a great deal in north Texas, not every year but, some years it does. I have had my dish "snowed out" here before I am about 100 miles east of Whitcha Falls but, the weather is much the same.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Can anybody share the brand and source of sprays that have worked for them?
Brad


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> The snow in Austin is metaphorical.


I have seen it snow in Chihuahua Mexico. Snow in Austin is not an impossibility.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have seen it snow in Chihuahua Mexico. Snow in Austin is not an impossibility.


But pretty unlikely


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

We get a little every few years, I remember like 5 inches in 2004, but usually it's just a few flakes.

And yeah, if three flakes are noticed falling, schools shutdown, and all hell breaks loose, lol.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

ZBoomer said:


> We get a little every few years, I remember like 5 inches in 2004, but usually it's just a few flakes.
> 
> And yeah, if three flakes are noticed falling, schools shutdown, and all hell breaks loose, lol.


Same way here in Arkansas. lol, don't forget to run to the store to stock up for a week. that always amazes me how much people buy when the threat of snow/sleet is on. lol


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

scooper said:


> But pretty unlikely


:lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> My EA is like a snow cone right now and I still have signal... :lol:


OK.... Update, Another 4 inches of white stuff precluded by ice, and I had to finally sweep off the reflector. First time in 7 years I have had to clean off a dish.

I suspect that is because EA (72w) has a much lower signal.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> OK.... Update, Another 4 inches of white stuff precluded by ice, and I had to finally sweep off the reflector. First time in 7 years I have had to clean off a dish.
> 
> I suspect that is because EA (72w) has a much lower signal.


I'll agree with that. I set up my 1000.4 last night and couldn't find 72° following the instructions (switch check with nothing connected to clear the matrix - connect to output 2 - find 72° TP 19 or 21). After scanning the skies a few times I did a switch check just to make sure the 1k.4 was connected and 61.5° came up immediately (I was that close to being there). I used 61.5° to get as close as possible then redid the switch check and peaked on 72° as instructed.

I managed to pull low 50's off of 72° and keep around 60 on the 61.5°. Forgot to check the levels on 77°. But a lower powered satellite will lead to more problems with weather. Ask anyone with 129°.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> I used 61.5° to get as close as possible then redid the switch check and peaked on 72° as instructed.
> 
> I managed to pull low 50's off of 72°


I'm not one to tell you... "I told you so James"... So I won't..... :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It has been a while since you told me ... I guess I should not have read the manual. 

My dishes are intentionally sheltered from the weather ... under the eves of my house where snow rarely touches them. I like the mount on the 1000.4 ... I can spin it all the way around without hitting the wall. The dish 500 I had there was touching the siding because of the angle needed to get both 61.5° and 72.7°.

Here are a couple of pictures taken this morning ...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Is that foliage I see blocking touching the side of the dish?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Another thing, I really like the concealed fittings. A good improvement over the 1000plus.

The manual mentions a 1000plus to EA conversion kit. I wonder if E* really has one or if it is just a thought.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> Is that foliage I see blocking touching the side of the dish?


A rose bush which my wife kindly trimmed back when the Dish500 was there. The 1000.4 is higher off the ground so that bush has room to grow (there is clearance - but I did get poked when tightening the mast bolts).

The bush in front of the dish can double in size before getting in the way.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I have heard that WD-40 and/or PAM will help with keep the snow buildup off a dish. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have said it already, I don't use sprays. I have seen people cover the reflector with wax paper. But if I was going to use a spray, at work we have some FDA approved silicone lubricants. These are typically used on conveyors in a food factory. No I don't work in a food factory.

I will get the name of it and post Monday.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

Slick 50 is as good as any, Pam vegatable spray helps also. Neither is completely snow proof, but should help you. Invest -$20 in a super soaker and fill it with wiper fluid for melting ice.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

Jimmy the Dish said:


> Slick 50 is as good as any, Pam vegatable spray helps also. Neither is completely snow proof, but should help you. Invest -$20 in a super soaker and fill it with wiper fluid for melting ice.


i have never thought about wiper fluid! i've always used warm water. that could save me a little time. we hardly get anything here, but last year i had to a couple times. thanks for the tip.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

. . . the dark color soaks up whatever Sun and melts anything on it quickly. And the bag flops in the wind which knocks off what doesn't melt or at night when there is no Sun and keeps anything from collecting. I went up to do the putting of the bags and my new TurboHD dish is not a friendly shape to work by just throwing the bag over it and tightening it down. Today was the first real day that we have had snow and it's clean and clear. We have had DISH since 1995 and I have tried everything to keep Colorado Snow off it. Sprays, WD40, Slick50 and my favorite Triflon were the first things I tried and Pam is not a good idea. Sears says to use it on the plastic chute on my snowblower, sorry it's a Snow "Thrower" these days, and it gunks up real quick. It attracts dirt and debris that mucks up the dish and makes snow stick making matters worse. Having ties to the Aerospace Industry, I have access to silicone and other sprays and they all would muck up and make things worse. Have used covers, lost too much signal through the fake leather. I wanted to make covers out of Tyvek that was readily available in all kinds of great colors at the local fabric store. But now it's no longer available as it was. It would have been perfect and all season. AND they could have matched your house. I waited too long. I'm surprised that Chuck, living not too far from me and knowing the environment, didn't use a different finish on the dishes. I have been thinking of going to HomeDepot and looking for Teflon paint. That should do it.

Oh well, just looked and after a night of snow my dishes are clean and they are 50 feet off the ground on top of my chimney. So for right now I'm "clean", but will need a solution, which will probably be custom fitting a 45 gallon trash bag.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I have heard that WD-40 and/or PAM will help with keep the snow buildup off a dish. Anyone have any experience with these?


Yes, I've used Pam for the last three winters without problems. No gunk or other buildup. I find that it works about 90% of the time ... the other 10% was during the occasional blizzards we get here in the foothills west of Denver. Even then, the dish cleaned up nicely when either I lightly brushed it or when the temps went up and the snow sheeted off the dish. I applied Pam this last spring and haven't repeated the treatment so far this year.

Of course, that's just my experience west of Denver. I'm not sure you'd get the same results north of here.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

And yep... still got signal.............


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

scooper said:


> But pretty unlikely


It snowed here in Tucson AZ, three years ago. From what I have heard it hadn't snowed here since the 80s.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> And yep... still got signal.............


If my D300 (aimed at 61.5) ever looked like that I know I would have no signal before even checking. I am in interior NY and whenever a big snow (noreaster) comes along, thats the end of that as that dish is pointed straight towards where the wind is coming from. The D500 doesn't have this problem since it is aimed lower and to the SW.

Just a thought and please don't flame me if I mention something dumb that does not work..

It seems to me that some older C-Band type dishes are of a mesh type. Why can't the smaller DBS dishes be like that? Wouldn't the snow just blow right through the dish? Maybe they would need to be a little bigger for better reflecting but what is the issue here?

OK.. Let the flaming begin. :lol: But it was just a thought.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes616 said:


> If my D300 (aimed at 61.5) ever looked like that I know I would have no signal before even checking. I am in interior NY and whenever a big snow (noreaster) comes along, thats the end of that as that dish is pointed straight towards where the wind is coming from. The D500 doesn't have this problem since it is aimed lower and to the SW.
> 
> Just a thought and please don't flame me if I mention something dumb that does not work..
> 
> ...


No flaming, but somewhere I have pix my wife took of me on a tall stepladder perched on an icy deck using a broom to clean the snow off our old C-band. Those holes seemed to allow any slush to drip through then refreeze.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Depending on how far you have to reach. I have used Chimmney sticks(Home Depot, Lowes and other places sell them), 4ft sections and fiberglass, add as many as needed with a broom head on the end, and brush it off. Somebody mentioned using electrical conduit as well, that works too, I just prefer FiberGlass or PVC for stuff like that, as I hate holding a Long metal pole up in the air if I don't have to.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, the snow stuck to my 10' C-band mesh dish up here in New Hampshire. I quickly learned to move the dish to C4 or C1 (almost straight out horizontal) everytime a snowstorm was coming and S3 (pointing much higher in the sky) when it was wind on the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2019)

BattleZone said:


> Dish heaters work; sprays don't.
> 
> Google "hot shot dish heater".


Do you just leave the heater on all winter, just during storms?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

When we lived on a mountaintop, I programmed a bogus satellite for our 15' Hughes mesh C-band dish that flipped it over to a comfortable angle for cleaning the snow off with a long handled shop broom. It was the trudge through the snow to get to it that was the biggest hassle. At our Adirondack cottage now, our 1000.4 is only about 10 feet from our motorhome, making it an easy path to shovel for cleaning. I've only had to clean it off once this winter so far, and hopefully we'll be in the motorhome driving south before it needs it again!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NYDutch said:


> 15' Hughes mesh C-band dish


that's huge one ! I've 12' C-band dish... rarely using, mostly for SATDX-ing


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

RAIN-X has worked great for me! Just apply two coats and the snow will not stick to the dish.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

bartendress said:


> What is this 'snow' of which you speak? :lol:
> 
> With love,
> Austin, TX


I guess you found out. That made me realize this thread is from 2008. :tearsofjoy:


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Do you just leave the heater on all winter, just during storms?


they made an auto heater and a manual heater. id'e be ok with the manual heater just plug it in as needed...


----------

